

RubyMine: RubyMotion is on Board - arunagarwal
http://blog.jetbrains.com/ruby/2012/10/rubymine-enoki-early-access-rubymotion-is-on-board/

======
TylerE
I really wish IntelliJ would work harder on keeping their plugins up-to-
date...the version of the Ruby plugin for IntelliJ (which they sell as
supporting all of their various language-specific IDEs) is well behind
RubyMine (It's not even on 4.5).

I had the option at work (we are moving into doing some Rails stuff) to get
either IntelliJ or RubyMine. I decided to get the full-blown suite, at over 2x
the cost, because we do do stuff in other languages.

Had I known that I was spending more of the companies money to get a product
that was inferior for my main usage, I certainly would have just gotten
RubyMine.

------
crusso
I started using RubyMine for my Rails development a year or so ago after using
its sister product, PyCharm, at work.

It completely changed the way I look at Rails application coding. Before then,
I used Rails _despite_ the lack of good development and debugging tools. With
the addition of a full-featured IDE, I practically rediscovered my joy of
programming in Ruby on Rails.

On top of liking the product, I've enjoyed all of my interactions with
JetBrains. They're moving fast with feature additions, but they seem to take
the time to ensure that their products are stable and well thought-out.

I would gladly put money down for any other products of theirs in the future
that seemed to fill a need I have.

------
rich_kilmer
I fell in love with JetBrains IDEs back when I was doing Java development full
time. I have been and on and off user of RubyMine for Rails development but
RubyMotion support seals the deal for me! I know this is 'early experience'
but it works really well. Being able to use the REPL inside the IDE is awesome
too. For those that waited to get RubyMotion because the iOS APIs are just too
hard to use without command completion...your wait is over :)

~~~
arunagarwal
True

------
mej10
I will be interested to see a good comparison of productivity vs. Objective-C
based stuff.

We are about to decide whether to build our iOS app in Ruby or Objective-C,
and as we are primarily a Ruby shop are leaning in that direction, but are
worried that the tools aren't good enough to make it a net win.

~~~
ippisl
one example:

[http://blog.rubymotion.com/post/30514580062/rubymotion-
succe...](http://blog.rubymotion.com/post/30514580062/rubymotion-success-
story-cabify)

~~~
mej10
That is a pretty glowing review. I went through their blog and found a couple
others. Thanks for the pointer.

It looks like there has already been a bit of code released to help make it
more like programming with other Ruby frameworks. I'm sure this will continue
to improve.

As an aside: the rendering of their blog is a little messed up on my current
machine (Windows 7, Chrome)

------
krosaen
Would be interested to develop the same app using rubymine/rubymotion and
natively with jetbrains appcode <http://www.jetbrains.com/objc>. Would the
code wrangling ability of appcode make the experience easy enough (e.g
generating boilerplate class definitions) that the benefits of rubymotion
aren't that great?

